# Speaking a different language while you sleep?



## Taco740 (Nov 14, 2019)

A friend recently told me that one night i was staying the night at his house when he woke up in the middle of the night hearing me in the other room speaking a different language. My friend has always been sensitive to spirits/ghosts/demons/etc and said he thinks that i might have a demon following me or inside of me and now its really got me thinking.. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Nov 14, 2019)

Record your sleeping


----------



## cbdandthc (Nov 23, 2019)

Probably just gibberish? My sister when we were younger used to do the same but it was not often.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 27, 2019)

It's possible you were speaking English and your friend is unaware there is an alien inside him. They're tricky fuckers.

Look closely at your friends eyes. The eyes won't lie. You may have to stab him with a cross or something.


----------

